# Wir sprechen Deutsch! (German Language Club)



## departuresong (Oct 28, 2009)

This club is for any German language enthusiasts—fluent speakers, those still learning, and anyone who is not knowledgeable about the language but is still intrigued by it.

Please feel free to join and exercise your German-speaking abilities! (Or lack thereof.)

Some useful links:
Filb.de
Use Pokémon to help you apply the language.
FreeRice German Practice
Expand your vocabulary and save lives at the same time.
"Deutsch" Radio on Last.fm
Rock out like the Germans do.
Google Translate
It's always a great last resort.
List of members:
ShiningGlass
Twiggy for victory
goldenquagsire
Mike the Foxhog


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 28, 2009)

*COUNT ME IN!*

Im a 50% german, speak almost fluently and am not bad in writting.

P.S. 75% of what I learned in german comes from playing with *GBA*/*DS*. The irony..


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm basically in the same situation as Twiggy. I'm half-German and can speak the language to a decent standard (my grammar is horrible but apparently the locals understand it so that's alright then~)

I'm also taking German AS with a class of six other people. we're one of the smallest classes in the year. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll join since I feel bad that the French Club is getting so many more members D':

I learned German for four years in school, but haven't studied it for well over a year now. I speak a small bit of it but am nowhere near fluent; I'm not even confident enough to post in it really :) It was my favourite subject back then and I've been meaning to pick it up again at some point, but it's glaringly obvious I'll never be fluent or anything so I can't really be bothered.

Oh, also they played us this horrifyingly annoying song over and over to teach us the German alphabet and it is now scarred on my brain forever >.<


----------



## departuresong (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for joining, all. =)


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 1, 2009)

Werden wir hier Deutsch mit einander reden?

(I speak German but not fluently, but my girlfriend does...)


----------



## GiratinaGiratina (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd love to join :> learning languages is so much fun, and German is no exception.


----------



## Anonyman (Jan 23, 2010)

Seit vier Jahren lerne ich in die Schule Deutsch, und meiner Meinung nach ist ihn einer toller Sprach!
Yes, the grammar's horrible, but the sentiment's there.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Aah. Stellen Sie die Amaryllis an einem lichte Platz. Regelmäßig Wasser geben.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 23, 2010)

Ich bin nicht Duetsch, aber Ich lerne es im Schul.

My spelling sucks, though.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm taking German at school this year, count me in!


----------

